
Professor Unbanned by Google, No Insight Provided - akras14
https://twitter.com/salilstatistics/status/899863971817238528
======
ColinWright
Here's the first account I found of what happened:

[http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-08-21/one-statistics-
prof...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-08-21/one-statistics-professor-
was-just-banned-google-here-his-story)

If you can find a better account of the history of this event then I'd be
grateful.

 _Update:_ Here is the HN discussion from a day ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15065742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15065742)

~~~
akras14
Sorry, I assumed most people would know the back story.

The account was reinstated with no explanations to the public.

~~~
ColinWright
Yes, that much is obvious. What's not obvious is when it happened, or anything
else about it. All this link tells us is that some account - of which we know
nothing - has been reinstated.

And you _still_ haven't provided any additional information.

~~~
akras14
But you did?

Edit: I don't think I can do much more than comment at this point.

~~~
ColinWright
Do you have better sources for the back-story? If so then it would be nice to
see them. If not it would be nice for you to say so. That way lies closure.

~~~
akras14
I do not, read about it from the same source you shred.

